# Top 10 future weapons of israel



## DrSomnath999

sorry fellows about the poll actually **** mark was for pakistan ,but by mistake i could copy only
Pak* and it showed **** ,so no offense from my side ,it was just a mistake.
*REGARDS*

*10.MERKAVA MARK IV MBT TANKS*







The Mark IV is the most recent version of the Merkava tank and has been in development since 1999. Its development was announced in an October 1999 edition of the Bamachaneh (At the Camp) military publication. However, new Merkava Mark IIIs continued to be produced until 2003. The first Merkava IVs were in production in limited numbers by the end of 2004.

Design features

The model has a new fire-control system, the El-Op Knight Mark 4. Removable modular armor, from the Merkava Mark IIID, is used on all sides, including the top and a V-shaped belly armor pack for the underside. This modular system is designed to allow for damaged tanks to be rapidly repaired and returned to the field.
Tank rounds are stored in individual fire-proof canisters, which reduce the chance of cookoffs in a fire inside the tank. The turret is "dry"; no active rounds are stored in it.
Some features, such as hull shaping, exterior non-reflective paints, and shielding for engine heat plumes mixing with air particles to confuse enemy thermal imagers, were carried over from the IAI Lavi program of the Israeli Air Force to make the tank harder to spot.
The Mark IV includes the larger 120 mm main gun of the previous versions but can fire a wider variety of ammunition, including HEAT and sabot rounds like the APFSDS kinetic energy penetrator, using an electrical semi-automatic revolving magazine for 10 rounds. It also includes a much larger 12.7 mm machine gun for anti-vehicle operations (most commonly used against technicals).


Upgraded fire control system

The new fire-control system enables the Merkava to shoot down helicopters and find and destroy armored attack helicopters such as the French Gazelle and the ubiquitous Russian Mil Mi-24, both used by Israel's neighbors.

Upgraded tracks

The Mark IV has the Israeli-designed "TSAWS (Tracks, Springs, and Wheels System)" caterpillar track system, called "Mazkom" by troops. This system is designed to endure the harsh basalt rock conditions of Lebanon and the Golan Heights with minimal "track-shedding".

Digital battlefield management system

The tank carries the Israeli Elbit Systems BMS , a centralised system that from tracked units and UAVs in theater, displays it on color screens, and distributes it in encrypted form to all other units equipped with BMS in a given theater.

Specifications

Weight	65 tonnes
Length	9.04 m (29.7 ft): rear to muzzle
7.60 m (24.9 ft): without gun
Width	3.72 m (12.2 ft)&#8212;without skirts
Height	2.66 m (8.7 ft)&#8212;turret roof
Crew	4 (commander, driver, gunner, loader)
Armor	Classified composite matrix of laminated ceramic-steel-nickel alloy. Sloped modular design.
Primary
armament	120 mm (4.7 in) MG253 smoothbore gun, capable of firing LAHAT ATGM
Secondary
armament	1 × 12.7 mm (0.50 in) MG
2 × 7.62 mm (0.300 in) MG
1 × 60 mm (2.4 in) internal mortar
12 smoke grenades

Engine	1,500 hp (1,119 kW) turbocharged diesel engine

Power/weight	23 hp/ton
Payload capacity	48 rounds
Transmission	Renk RK 325
Suspension	Helical spring
Ground clearance	0.45 m (1.5 ft)
Fuel capacity	1400 litres
Operational
range	500 km (310 mi)

*9.ATMOS 2000 ARTILLERY SYSTEM*






ATMOS 2000 (Autonomous Truck MOunted howitzer System) is a 155 mm/52 calibre self-propelled (SP) artillery system manufactured by Soltam Systems.
The system is long range, fast moving, truck mounted with a High firepower and mobility, rapid deployment, short response time, operable in all terrain areas. The system is Integrated with a fully computerized systems, providing an automatic control, accurate navigation and target acquisition, the system is offered with various gun calibers, ranging from 39 to 52 calibre, in order to meet different customer requirements.

Capabilities

Range
41 km - 52 calibre
- 49 calibre
- 39 calibre
rate of fire
Burst - 3 round with in 15 sec
Rapid - 5 round with in 1 min
Sustained - >80 round an hour
Aiming resolution - 1 artillery mil
Deployment time - ~1.5 minute to first shot

*9.ASSAULT RIFLES*

*(i)IMI Tavor TAR-21*






The TAR-21 (or simply Tavor) is an Israeli bullpup assault rifle chambered for 5.56x45mm NATO ammunition with a selective fire system, selecting between semi-automatic mode, burst mode, and full automatic fire mode. 
The TAR-21 design was created by Zalmen Shebs, with the express purpose of creating a weapon more suited to urban combat than the M16/M4 carbine. It is based on advanced ergonomics and composite materials in order to produce a more comfortable and reliable rifle. The TAR-21 is waterproof and lightweight. The weapon has a built in laser and MARS red dot sight; one of the main advantages of having a built in system is that the weapon does not have to be zeroed after each use, but the TAR-21 can also be mounted with an array of different scopes such as EOTech holographic weapon sights, night vision systems and other electronic devices.
The TAR-21 accepts standard STANAG magazines. It can also be mounted with the M203 grenade launcher. Its ambidextrous fire mode selector above the pistol grip has a semi-automatic mode, burst mode, and a fully automatic mode.

Variants

The Tavor assault rifle comes in different variations:
TAR-21 - standard version intended for multirole infantry.
GTAR-21 - standard version with notched barrel, to accept an M203 40 mm under-barrel grenade launcher.
CTAR-21 - compact short barrel version intended for commandos and special forces.
STAR-21 - designated marksman version with folding under-barrel bipod and Trijicon ACOG 4x magnification sight.
MTAR-21 - see below.
Zittara - Indian locally produced version of the MTAR-21 Micro Tavor modified to use the local 5.56x30mm MINSAS cartridge.

*(ii)CornerShot*






CornerShot is a weapon accessory invented by Lt. Col. Amos Golan of the Israeli Defense Forces in cooperation with American investors.It was designed in the early 2000s for SWAT teams and special forces in hostile situations usually involving terrorists and hostages. Its purpose is similar to that of the wartime periscope rifle; it allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target, without exposing the operator to counterattack.

The Corner shot's shooting range is claimed to be accurate and effective to 100 meters in 9x19mm, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP pistols, and is claimed to be effective to 200 meters with a 5.7x28mm pistol. The device is available in several variations, including the Beretta 92F, a model widely used by US security forces, the Glock, SIG SAUER and CZ, the mechanism can also mount various accessories such as detachable cameras, audio/video transmission kits, visible and IR lasers and tactical flashlights, suppressors and rubber bullets A standard pistol version is available, along with a 40 mm grenade launcher. Because they are fitted with high-resolution digital cameras, any variant can also be used as a surveillance tool. All the models come with the same stock camera and 2.5 in. color LCD monitor, providing a video observation and sighting system with transmission capability. The flashlight and camera lets it operate in either day or night. A variety of optional interchangeable cameras, as well as a folding stock, are available, and a universal accessory rail is standard.[5]
Future versions will be mountable on the US M-16 and a European joint assault weapon. The system can also be remotely emplaced and operated from behind camouflage, with a wire video - out connection sending images to a commander at a distance or saved to a 2-hour 'flash memory' chip attached to the gunstock.

*8.AIR TO AIR MISSILES *
*I.BVRAAM*

*(i) AIM-120D *





The AIM-120D is an upgraded version of the AMRAAM with improvements in almost all areas, including 50% greater range (than the already-extended range AIM-120C-7) and better guidance over its entire flight envelope yielding an improved kill probability (Pk). Raytheon began testing the D model on August 5, 2008, the company reported that an AIM-120D launched from an F/A-18F Super Hornet passed within lethal distance of a QF-4 target drone at the White Sands Missile Range.
It is going to be armed in israel's f35 JSF fighter
range :>130km

*II.WVRAAM*
*(i)PYTHON-5*






The Python-5 is currently the most able AAM in Israel's inventory and one of the most advanced AAMs in the world. It has BVR (beyond visual range), LOAL (lock-on after launch), and all-aspect, all-direction (including backward) attack ability. The missile features an advanced electro-optical imaging infrared seeker (IIR or ImIR) which scans the target area for hostile aircraft, then locks-on for terminal chase. With a total of eighteen control surfaces and careful design, the resulting missile is supposed to be as maneuverable as air-to-air missiles with thrust vectoring nozzles. The Python-5 was first used in combat during the 2006 war in Lebanon, when it was used by F-16 Fighting Falcon warplanes to destroy two Hezbollah UAVs.
Length: 310 cm
Span: 64 cm
Diameter: 16 cm
Weight: 105 kg
Guidance: IR + electro-optical imaging
Warhead: 11 kg
Range: >20 km
Speed: Mach 4

*7.BOEING AH-64D APACHE ATTACK HELICOPTER*






The AH-64D Apache Longbow, is equipped with an advanced sensor suite and a glass cockpit. The main improvement over the A-variant is the dome installed over the main rotor, housing the AN/APG-78 Longbow millimeter-wave Fire Control Radar (FCR) target acquisition system and the Radar Frequency Interferometer (RFI). The raised position of the radome enables the detection of targets and launching of missiles while the helicopter is behind obstacles (e.g. terrain, trees or buildings). A radio modem integrated with the sensor suite allows data to be shared with other D-models; allowing them to fire on targets detected by a single helicopter.
The aircraft is powered by a pair of uprated T700-GE-701C engines. The forward fuselage of the aircraft was expanded to accommodate new systems for improved crashworthiness, survivability, navigation, and 'tactical internet' communications capabilities. The first of the upgraded Block II Apaches was delivered to the US Army in February 2003. Block II includes upgrades to the digital communications systems.
Block III aircraft include the following upgrades: improved digital connectivity, the joint tactical radio system, enhanced engines and drive systems, capability to control UAVs, new composite rotor blade, full IFR capability and improved landing gear. The new blades, which successfully completed flight testing in May 2004, increased the Apache's cruise speed, climb rate and payload capability. The US Army now plans to field the first Block III equipped unit in November 2012. The Army awarded a contract to begin initial production of Block III helicopters in October 2010. Throughout 2011, AH-64Ds will be upgraded with VNsight low-light television sensors (LLTV), allowing ambient lighting such as street lights, beacons, and headlights to be viewable; which existing thermal imagers cannot do.

Specifications (AH-64A/D)





General characteristics

Crew: 2 (pilot, and co-pilot/gunner)
Length: 58.17 ft (17.73 m) (with both rotors turning)
Rotor diameter: 48 ft 0 in (14.63 m)
Height: 12.7 ft (3.87 m)
Disc area: 1,809.5 ft² (168.11 m²)
Empty weight: 11,387 lb (5,165 kg)
Loaded weight: 17,650 lb (8,000 kg)
Max takeoff weight: 23,000 lb (10,433 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × General Electric T700-GE-701 and later upgraded to T700-GE-701C (1990&#8211;present) & T700-GE-701D (AH-64D block III) turboshafts, -701: 1,690 shp, -701C: 1,890 shp, -701D: 2,000 shp (-701: 1,260 kW, -701C: 1,490 kW, -701D: 1,490 kW) each
Fuselage length: 49 ft 5 in (15.06 m)
Rotor systems: 4 blade main rotor, 4 blade tail rotor in non-orthogonal alignment

Performance

Never exceed speed: 197 knots (227 mph, 365 km/h)
Maximum speed: 158 knots (182 mph, 293 km/h)
Cruise speed: 143 knots (165 mph, 265 km/h)
Range: 257 nmi (295 mi, 476 km) with Longbow radar mast
Combat radius: 260 nmi (300 mi, 480 km)
Ferry range: 1,024 nmi (1,180 mi, 1,900 km)
Service ceiling: 21,000 ft (6,400 m) minimum loaded
Rate of climb: 2,500 ft/min (12.7 m/s)
Disc loading: 9.80 lb/ft² (47.9 kg/m²)
Power/mass: 0.18 hp/lb (0.31 kW/kg)

Armament

Guns: 1× 30 × 113 mm (1.18 × 4.45 in) M230 Chain Gun with 1,200 rounds
Hardpoints: Four pylon stations on the stub wings. Longbows also have a station on each wingtip for an AIM-92 ATAS twin missile pack.
Rockets: Hydra 70 air-to-ground rockets
Missiles: Typically AGM-114 Hellfire variants; AIM-92 Stinger may also be carried.
Avionics
Lockheed Martin / Northrop Grumman AN/APG-78 Longbow fire-control radar

*6.IAI EL/M-2075 PHALCON AWACS*





The IAI EL/M-2075 Phalcon is an Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) radar system developed by Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) and Elta Electronics Industries of Israel. Its primary objective is to provide intelligence to maintain air superiority and conduct surveillance. The Federation of American Scientists stated the Phalcon was the most advanced AEW&C system in the 1999 and 2008 articles.

The EL/M-2075 is a solid-state L-band conformal array radar system for use on a Boeing 707 and other aircraft. Phalcon, as the complete AEW mission suite is referred to, is intended for airborne early warning, tactical surveillance of airborne and surface targets and intelligence gathering. It also integrates the command and control capabilities needed to employ this information. The system uses six panels of phased-array elements: two on each side of the fuselage, one in an enlarged nosecone and one under the tail. Each array consists of 768 liquid-cooled, solid-state transmitting and receiving elements, each of which is weighted in phase and amplitude. These elements are driven by individual modules and every eight modules are connected to a transmit/receive group. Groups of 16 of these eight module batches are linked back to what is described as a prereceive/transmit unit, and a central six-way control is used to switch the pre-transmit/receive units of the different arrays on a time division basis. As used in its Chilean Boeing 707-based application, the lateral fairings measured approximately 12 × 2 m and were mounted on floating beds to prevent airframe flexing degrading the radar accuracy. Each array scans a given azimuth sector, providing a total coverage of 360°. Scanning is carried out electronically in both azimuth and elevation. Radar modes include high PRF search and full track, track-while-scan, a slow scan detection mode for hovering and low-speed helicopters (using rotor blade returns) and a low PRF ship detection mode.

Instead of using a rotodome, a moving radar found on some AEW&C aircraft, the Phalcon uses the Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA), an active phased array radar. This radar consists of an array transmit/receive (T/R) modules that allow a beam to be electronically steered, making a physically rotating rotodome unnecessary. AESA radars operate on a pseudorandom set of frequencies and also have very short scanning rates, which makes them difficult to detect and jam. Up to 100 targets can be tracked simultaneously to a range of 200 nmi (370 km), while at the same time, over a dozen air-to-air interception or air-to-ground attack can be guided. The radar can be mounted on the an aircraft's fuselage or on the top inside a small dome. Either position gives the radar 360 degree coverage. The phased array radar allows positions of aircraft on operator screens to be updated every 2&#8211;4 seconds, rather than every 20&#8211;40 seconds as is the case on the rotodome AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## muse

Just when people were beginning to think human capital may be one of Israel's top 10 weapons...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

MAGLULA reloaders are awesome... although just an accessory, its a brilliant Israeli approach to firearms


----------



## DrSomnath999

*5.WARSHIPS*
*Sa'ar 5-class corvette*





Sa'ar 5 (Hebrew: tempest? ???) is a class of Israeli Navy corvette, designed based on lessons learned from the Sa'ar 4.5 class ships. Three Sa'ar 5 ships were built by Northrop Grumman Ship Systems (formerly Litton-Ingalls Shipbuilding Corporation of Pascagoula, Mississippi) for the Israeli Navy, based on Israeli designs.
Three such ships have been built, all of which are in service with the Israeli Navy. They are the most powerful warships in Israel's naval fleet. Although they are referred to as "corvettes", their weaponry and speed are comparable to that of a frigate. They are equipped with sonar, torpedoes, missile launchers, electronic warfare capabilities and decoys, a gun mount, and a helipad and helicopter hangar.

General characteristics

Class and type:	Corvette

Complement:	
64 officers and crewmen
10 aircrew

Sensors and
processing systems:	
Elta EL/M-2218S air search radar
Elta EL/M-2221 fire-control radar
EDO Type 796 sonar
Rafael towed sonar array
Electronic warfare
and decoys:	
Argon ST AN/SLQ-25 Nixie decoy
Elbit chaff rocket launchers
Rafael RF corner reflector
Elisra NS-9003A/9005 RWR

Armament:	
8 RGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles
64 Barak surface-to-air missiles
1 gun mount (Phalanx CIWS or Otobreda 76 mm)
6 Mark 32 torpedo tubes (Mark 46 torpedoes)
Armor:	Steel and aluminum
Aircraft carried:	Eurocopter Panther, unmanned helicopter
Aviation facilities:	Helipad and helicopter hangar















*4.UAVS & USAV*

*I.UAVS*

*(i)IAI Eitan*





The IAI Eitan (????  "steadfast"), also known as Heron TP, is a reconnaissance Unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) developed in Israel in the early 21st century by the Malat division of Israel Aerospace Industries.[2] The aircraft is a newer version of the IAI Heron
A medium-altitude, long endurance (MALE) UAV, the Eitan can operate at altitudes above commercial air traffic and features all-weather capability, de-icing systems, automatic takeoff and landing (ATOL) systems, and triple-redundant avionics. It is a high-wing cantilever monoplane with wings of high aspect ratio. Booms extend rearward from the wings and carry twin tails that are joined by a common horizontal stabiliser. The main units of the tricycle undercarriage retract into the tail booms, and the nosewheel retracts into the fuselage. A single turboprop engine is mounted in the rear fuselage, driving a pusher propeller. Construction throughout is of composite materials. 

*(ii)IAI Harop*





The IAI Harop (or IAI Harpy 2) is an unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) developed by the MBT division of Israel Aerospace Industries. Rather than holding a separate high-explosive warhead, the drone itself is the main munition. This hunter-killer is designed to loiter the battlefield and attack targets by self-destructing into them. IAI developed the Harop for suppression of enemy air defense (SEAD) missions

The IAI Harop is a larger version of the IAI Harpy and is launched from ground- or sea-based canisters, but can be adapted for air-launch. Unlike the fully-autonomous Harpy, however, the Harop is controlled in flight by a remote operator. The Harop features two guidance modes: it can either home in on radio emissions by itself with its anti-radar homing system, or the operator can select static or moving targets detected by the aircraft's electro-optical sensor. This latter mode allows the Harop to attack radars that are presently shut down and therefore not providing emissions for the aircraft to automatically home in on

*(iii)Elbit Hermes 900*




The Elbit Systems Hermes 900 is an Israeli medium size multi-payload unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) designed for medium altitude long endurance (MALE) tactical missions. It has an endurance of over 30 hours, can fly at a maximum altitude of 30,000 feet, with a primary mission of reconnaissance, surveillance and communications relay. The Hermes 900 has a wingspan of 15 m and weighs 970 kg, with a payload capability of 300 kg.
In May 2010, Elbit announced that it had won a US$50 million three-year contract to supply the Hermes 900 to the Israeli Air Force (IAF). The Hermes 900 has full interoperability and maintenance capability with the Elbit Hermes 450 UAVs already in service with the IAF. It is assumed that the UAV will also be adapted for use as an assault UAV.

*(iv)Elbit Skylark*





Elbit Systems Skylark I and Skylark II are small unmanned aerial vehicles developed by Elbit Systems.

Skylark I

Skylark I is a miniature unmanned aerial vehicle. It is designed as a manpacked system for tactical surveillance and reconnaissance. Skylark is launched by hand. The payload consists of daylight CCD or optional FLIR for night operations. During operation, it sends real-time video to a portable ground station. Recovery involves a deep stall maneuver, landing on a small inflatable cushion. It has a range of 10 km.
Skylark is in operation with the militaries of Australia, Canada, Croatia, Czech Republic, Hungary, Israel, Macedonia, Netherlands, Poland, Slovakia and Sweden. It has been deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq. The Skylark I has also been selected by France's Special Forces in March 2008.

Skylark II

Skylark II was unveiled in 2006. It has a range of 60 km and designed to be operated by a two-person crew and deployed using HMMWV class field vehicles. In December 2007, South Korea decided to purchase Skylark II system.

*II.USV*

*Protector USV*





The Protector unmanned surface vehicle (USV) was developed by the Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems in response to emerging terrorist threats against maritime assets such as the USS Cole bombing, and is the first operational combat USV in service. It was first deployed by the Republic of Singapore Navy in support of coalition forces in the Persian Gulf and later in anti-piracy duties in the Gulf of Aden

Based on a 9 metre (30-foot) rigid-hulled inflatable boat, the Protector is stealthy, fast and highly maneuverable. The vessel's low profile upper structure is sealed and aerodynamic, and its modular platform design allows it to be reconfigured to meet changing mission requirements, such as force protection, anti-terror, surveillance and reconnaissance, mine and electronic warfare. The hull is a deep V-shaped planing hull, with the inflatable section providing stability and endurance. A single diesel engine drives water jets, allowing speeds of 50 knots (92.6 km/h; 57.5 mph).
The Protector offers enhanced surveillance, identification and interception capabilities. It is equipped with a Mini-Typhoon stabilized weapon system, a TOPLITE electro-optic surveillance and targeting system with day and night targeting capabilities through the use of forward looking infrared, charge-coupled devices and laser rangefinders, as well as a public address system.
The Protector is remotely controlled and can be operated with guidance from a commander and operator located ashore or aboard a manned vessel.This allows it to provide the first line of defense, inspecting vessels of interest while personnel and capital assets are held at a safe distance.

General specifications

Length: 9 metres (29 ft 6.3 in)
Engine: Diesel
Propulsion: Water jet
Speed: 50 knots (92.6 km/h; 57.5 mph)
Navigation: Radar, GPS and INS
Sensors: TOPLITE electro-optic surveillance and targeting system (incorporating FLIR, Digital CCD surveillance camera and laser rangefinders)
Armament: Mini-Typhoon stabilized weapon system


*III.ROVS*

*VIPeR*





VIPeR is a military robot developed by the Israeli company Elbit Systems and intended for use in warfare. It was unveiled in March, 2007.
For mobility, the VIPeR uses a pair of combined wheel/track systems (called the "Galileo Wheel" system, a patented technology by Galileo Mobility Instrument of Israel) that change shape to adapt to terrain, and a "tail" which give it the balance to go up stairs, and turn itself over. It can also move around in city environments. Always alert and undeterred by stairs, rubble, dark alleys, caves or narrow tunnels, VIPeR is a highly effective partner for dismounted soldiers, keeping them out of harm's way by detecting IEDs and booby traps and warning them of enemies and dangers ahead.
Another feature of this robot is its ability to be packed small, it is a robot that can be carried by one man, in a backpack, including all of its gear. Elbit had made VIPeR to weigh only around 11 kg.
The intelligent, small-signature VIPeR can also be configured with weapons capability. The system is remotely controlled via a control harness and helmet mounted display. Optional payloads include: P&T, FLIR, observation day/night zoom camera, explosives sniffer, disrupter, 9 mm mini-Uzi with scope and pointer, grenade releaser, 4-foot robotic arm, gripper, in-building mapping and more.
Current plans call for the VIPeR to be used by special forces units and regular infantry, for situations especially dangerous to human soldiers such as exploring caves and tunnels.
The robot is remote-controlled, rather than being an autonomous robot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*3.FUTURE MISSILES*

*I.BALLISTIC MISSILES*

*(i)Jericho III*





It is estimated that the Jericho III entered service in 2008. The Jericho III is believed to have a three-stage solid propellant and a payload of 1,000 to 1,300 kg. It is possible for the missile to be equipped with a single 750 kg nuclear warhead or two or three low yield MIRV warheads. It has an estimated launch weight of 30,000 kg and a length of 15.5 m with a width of 1.56 m. It may be similar to an upgraded and re-designed Shavit space launch vehicle, produced by Israel Aerospace Industries. It probably has longer first and second-stage motors. It is estimated that it has a range of 4,800 to 11,500 km (2,982 to 7,180 miles), and probably significantly greater with a smaller payload of 350 kg (the size of one smaller Israeli nuclear warhead). It is believed that the Jericho 3 is inertial guided with a radar guided warhead and silo-based with mobile vehicle and railcar capabilities.
According to an official report which was submitted to the American congress in 2004, it may be that with a payload of 1,000 kg the Jericho III gives Israel nuclear strike capabilities within the entire Middle East, Africa, Europe, Asia and almost all parts of North America, as well as within large parts of South America and North Oceania. The range of the Jericho III also provides an extremely high impact speed for nearby targets, enabling it to avoid any ballistic missile defenses that may develop in the immediate region. On 17 January 2008 Israel test fired a multi-stage ballistic missile believed to be of the Jericho III type reportedly capable of carrying "conventional or non conventional warheads."

*II.CRUISE MISSILES*

*(i)Delilah (missile)*





The Delilah missile is a cruise missile developed in Israel by Israel Military Industries (IMI), built to target moving and re-locatable targets with a CEP of 1 metre (3 ft 3 in).
Delilah is an air-launched stand-off and cruise missile, with a turbo jet engine that allows the ability to loiter in order to enable it to target well-hidden threats, as well as attack moving targets, making it ideal in destroying SAM threats. It has a range of 250 km, and can destroy targets both on sea and on land. An autopilot onboard as well as an INS/GPS navigation system allows the missile to perform its mission autonomously; a data link enables intervention and target validation. The missile can be fitted with a variety of warheads and can be fitted to most aircraft.
It can be fired from aircraft, helicopter, or ground launcher. Its compact dimensions allow it to be carried by the Sikorsky UH-60A and SH-60B helicopters. It carries a small but effective warhead to allow it to destroy the target but minimize collateral damage.
This missile was first used in combat by Israel over Lebanon on July and August 2006, launched by an F-16D fighter aircraft.
The Delilah-GL is a ground-launched variation of the Delilah cruise missile, that has a range of 250 km. It is equipped with a 30 kg conventional explosive warhead but is capable of carrying other payloads, such as infrared target seeking and guidance devices. It is guided by GPS and has the ability to loiter in the target area, before confirming the target through real-time visual intelligence

Specifications
Weight	250 kilograms (550 lb)
Length	3.31 metres (10.9 ft)
Diameter	0.33 metres (1 ft 1 in)
Wingspan	1.15 metres (3 ft 9 in)
Operational
range	250 kilometres (160 mi)
Flight altitude	28,000 feet (8,500 m)
Speed	Mach 0.3-0.7 (Dive: Mach 0.85)
Guidance
system	CCD\IIR with GPS\INS
Accuracy	1 metre (3 ft 3 in) CEP
Launch
platform	aircraft, helicopter, ground launcher, sea launcher

*(ii) POPEYE TURBO SLCM*






Popeye Turbo - a stretched version developed for use as a submarine launched cruise missile (SLCM), it is approx 6.25 m (20.5 ft) long and is reported to have at least a range of more than 320 km (200 miles) which is the range of the air launched version, a widely reported 2002 test in the Indian Ocean hit a target at 1500km, it can allegedly carry a 200kg nuclear warhead. It is suspected that the stretched Popeye Turbo is a strategic second strike nuclear deterrent weapon used aboard the Israeli Dolphin class submarines.

*2.AIR DEFENCE & ANTI BALLSITIC MISSILE SYSTEM*

*I. AIR DEFENCE SYSTEM*

*(i)Naval Barak-8 / Barak-2 / LR-SAM / MR-SAM*






Long-range missile and air defense system Capable of multiple simultaneous engagements in complex scenarios, it provides 360° defense, in all weather and day/night conditions, against a wide variety of airborne platforms and munitions from short and medium ranges
India inked a $1.1 billion deal with Israel in April 2009 for joint development of the Barak-8 tactical Air and Missile Defense (AMD).

The deal was announced in June 2009 by an Israeli official.

Deliveries are expected to start in 2017.


Technical Specifications
The Braak-8 missile system features a vertically launched active radar seeker missile with flexible dual pulse smokeless solid fuel motor that provides high maneuver capability at target interception range throughout the missile's wide envelope. 

The missile provides all-weather, day/night engagements in complex saturation scenarios. The interceptor is vertically launched from a mobile ground launcher.

The missile's high agility is provided by a tungsten jet vane system for thrust vector control and a highly evolved electro-pneumatic control actuation system and a highly evolved electro-pneumatic control actuation system.

The missile is believed to have a range of 70 / 80 km and a ceiling of 16 km

The missile launcher comprises an eight-round module, three or more of which could make up a typical system. 

The system is supported by the new EL/M-2258 Alpha Multi-Function Surveillance, Track & Guidance Radar (MF-STAR). The Active Electronic Steering Array (AESA) Radar System which includes single face rotating S-band Phased Array Antenna.

It uses the same S-band transmit/receive modules as the four-face, static EL/M-2248 developed for the Barak 8 system, but is a single-face radar with both mechanical and electronic scanning in azimuth.

It can deliver an accurate, high quality arena situation picture and discern low Radar Cross Section (RCS) targets even in the toughest environmental conditions (Heavy jamming and dense clutter) using pulse Doppler techniques, multiple beam forming and advanced high-PRF waveforms.

According to Elta, MF-STAR is able initiate tracks against sea-skimming missiles at ranges in excess of 25 km, and out to more than 250 km for a high-flying combat aircraft. It provides mid-course guidance to the Barak-8 missile till its active homing takes over.

The weapon system can engage 12 targets with 24 missiles.

*(ii)SPYDER*






The SPYDER (Surface-to-air PYthon and DERby) is an anti-aircraft missile system developed by the Israeli company Rafael Advanced Defense Systems, which is fitted atop a Czech Tatra truck. It implements surface-to-air versions of the Python-5 and Derby missiles of the same company.
SPYDER is a quick reaction medium range missile system that can engage aircraft, helicopters, unmanned air vehicles, drones and precision-guided munitions. It provides air defence for fixed assets and for point and area mobile forces in combat areas. 
The SPYDER-SR system has 360° engagement ability and missiles can be launched from the full-readiness state in less than five seconds after target confirmation. The kill range is up to 20 miles and at altitudes from a minimum of 50 ft to a maximum of 120,000 ft. The system can perform multi-target simultaneous engagement and single, multiple and ripple firing, by day and night, in all weathers.
The command and control unit is developed by Israel Aerospace Industries. It is housed in a truck-mounted shelter with a mounted Elta EL/M-2106 ATAR radar, identification friend or foe (IFF) interrogator and communication equipment. The VHF/UHF communication system is for internal squadron communication and to upper tier command. The Elta EL/M-2106 ATAR 3D surveillance radar can track up to 500 targets simultaneously. The radar has 360° operation and all-weather day and night ability. The radar includes advanced electronic counter-countermeasures (ECCM) to operate in dense hostile electronic warfare environments.

Specifications

Weight	103.6 kg
Length	3.1 m
Diameter	160 mm
Warhead	11 kg
Detonation
mechanism	proximity
Engine	solid fuel rocket motor
Wingspan	640 mm
Operational
range	Python: >15 km; Derby: >35 km[1]
Flight altitude	Python: 9 km; Derby: 16 km[1]
Speed	Mach 4
Guidance
system	Python: IR + 320×240 pixel dual waveband electro-optical imaging seeker, lock-on after launch, with infrared counter-counter-measures (IRCCM); Derby: active RF radar, infrared seeker[1]
Launch
platform	Tatra chassis, Mercedes-Benz Actros or MAN TGS for Republic of Singapore Air Force

*(iii)Tactical High Energy Laser(THEL)*






On July 18, 1996, the United States and Israel entered into an agreement to produce a cooperative THEL called the Demonstrator, which would utilize deuterium fluoride laser chemical laser technologies. Primary among the four contractors awarded the project on September 30, 1996 are Northrop Grumman (formerly TRW). THEL conducted test firing in FY1998, and Initial Operating Capability (IOC) was planned in FY1999. However this was significantly delayed due to reorienting the project as a mobile, not fixed design, called Mobile Tactical High Energy Laser (MTHEL). The original fixed location design eliminates most weight, size and power restrictions, but is not compatible with the fluid, mobile nature of modern combat. The initial MTHEL goal was a mobile version the size of three large semi trailers. Ideally it would be further downsized to a single semi trailer size. However, doing this while maintaining the original performance characteristics is difficult. Furthermore, the Israeli government, which had been providing significant funding, decreased their financial support in 2004, postponing the IOC date to at least 2010.
In 2000 and 2001 THEL shot down 28 Katyusha artillery rockets and 5 artillery shells.
On November 4, 2002, THEL shot down an incoming artillery shell. A mobile version completed successful testing. During a test conducted on August 24, 2004 the system successfully shot down multiple mortar rounds. The test represented actual mortar threat scenarios. Targets were intercepted by the THEL testbed and destroyed. Both single mortar rounds and salvo were tested.
Even though military experts such as the former head of the Administration for the Development of Weapons and the Technological Industry, Aluf Yitzhak Ben Yisrael, were calling for the implementation of the THEL, the project was discontinued. During the 2006 Israel-Lebanon conflict, Ben Yisrael, currently the chairman of the Israeli Space Agency, renewed his calls to implement the THEL against high-trajectory fire.

*(iv)Iron Dome*





Iron Dome is a mobile air defense system in development by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems designed to intercept short-range rockets and artillery shells. The system was created as a defensive countermeasure to the rocket threat against Israel's civilian population on its northern and southern borders. It is designed to intercept very short-range threats up to 70 kilometers in all-weather situations. It was declared operational and initially deployed on March 27, 2011 near Beersheba
Specifications

The system is designed to counter short-range rockets and 155 mm artillery shells with a range of up to 70 kilometers. According to its manufacturer, Iron Dome will operate day and night, under adverse weather conditions, and can respond to multiple threats simultaneously.

Iron Dome has three central components:

Detection & Tracking Radar: the radar system is built by Elta, an Israeli defense company
Battle Management & Weapon Control (BMC): the control center is built by mPrest Systems, an Israeli software company, for Rafael
Missile Firing Unit: the unit launches the Tamir interceptor missile, equipped with electro-optic sensors and several steering fins for high maneuverability. The missile is built by Rafael.
The system's radar detects the rocket's launch and tracks its trajectory. Then, the BMC calculates the expected hit point according to the reported data, and uses this information to determine whether the target constitutes a threat. If so, an interceptor missile is fired to detonate the rocket far from the expected impact area.

Specifications

Weight	90 kg (200 lb)
Length	3 m (9.8 ft)
Diameter	160 mm (6.3 in)
Detonation
mechanism	Proximity fuze
Launch
platform	Three launchers, each carrying 20 interceptors.

*(v)DAVID'S SLING*





David's Sling (Hebrew: ??? ????), also sometimes called Magic Wand is an Israel Defense Forces military system being jointly developed by the Israeli defense contractor Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and the American defense contractor Raytheon, designed to intercept medium- to long-range rockets and slower-flying cruise missiles, such as those possessed by Hezbollah, fired at ranges from 40 km to 300 km

The interceptor is a two-stage missile, with two targeting and guidance systems installed in its nose-tip (a radar and an electro-optic sensor). In 2006 Rafael was awarded a contract to develop a defense system to counter the threat of medium- to long-range rockets with ranges between 70 km and 250 km. In order to enable Israel to make use of the financial aid provided by the United States to further develop the system and to produce it, a partnership was established with Raytheon which will be developing missile firing unit and overall logistic system and assist Rafael with developing interceptor. In some of Raytheon's publications, the interceptor is referred to as "Stunner." The first live fire test of the missile is scheduled for 2010.
The increasing danger of rocket and missile fire against Israel (Qassam rocket fire from Gaza, Katyusha rocket fire from southern Lebanon, and Iran's ballistic missile arsenal) has led to the development of defense systems to counter this threat. In addition to the David's Sling system, which is designed to intercept medium- and long-range rockets, the Iron Dome system, with which it will be used in conjunction, has also been developed in order to intercept short-range rockets (470 km), while the Arrow missile, designed to intercept ballistic missiles, is already in use.

Specifications
Propellant	two-stage missile
Guidance
system	radar and an electro-optical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*II.ANTI BALLISTIC MISSILE SYSTEM*

*ARROW(I,II &III)*




The Arrow system consists of the joint production hypersonic Arrow anti-missile interceptor, the Elta EL/M-2080 "Green Pine" early-warning AESA radar, the Tadiran Telecom "Golden Citron" ("Citron Tree") C3I center, and the Israel Aerospace Industries "Brown Hazelnut" ("Hazelnut Tree") launch control center. The system is transportable, as it can be moved to other prepared sites.
Arrow 3
By August 2008 the United States and Israeli governments have initiated development of an upper-tier component to the Israeli Air Defense Network, known as Arrow 3, "with a kill ratio of around 99 percent". The development is based on an architecture definition study conducted in 2006-2007, determining the need for the upper-tier component to be integrated into Israel's ballistic missile defense system
The new component will also require the integration of longer range detection, tracking and discrimination capability, beyond what the "Green Pine" and "Super Green Pine" radars employed with the Arrow 2 are providing. Among the advanced sensors considered for Israel's future multi-tier system, are airborne electro-optical sensors deployed on high flying unmanned aerial vehicles and future enhanced "Green Pine" radars, as well as the AN/TPY-2 radar already deployed in Israel, and operated by U.S. forces
Israel Aerospace Industries announced in June 2009, that the Arrow 3 patented exoatmospheric interception method includes a two-stage interceptor, like the Arrow 2, but purely based on hit-to-kill technology. Unlike most kill vehicles, which use liquid or gas propulsion, the new Israeli kill vehicle will be propelled by an ordinary rocket motor equipped with a thrust-vectoring nozzle.It will also be fitted with a gimbaled seeker for hemispheric coverage. By measuring the seeker&#8217;s line-of-sight propagation relative to the vehicle&#8217;s motion, the kill vehicle will use proportional navigation to divert its course and line up exactly with the target&#8217;s flight path.
According to numerous Israeli experts, namely Prof. Yitzhak Ben Yisrael, former director of the Israeli Administration for the Development of Weapons and Technological Infrastructure and currently the chairman of the Israeli Space Agency, it is also possible that the Arrow 3 could serve as an anti-satellite weapon.

Specifications


Warhead	Directed high explosive fragmentation
Warhead weight	150 kg (330 lb)
Detonation
mechanism	Proximity fuze

Engine	Two-stage
Wingspan	820 mm (32 in)

Propellant	Solid propellant

Operational
range	90 km (56 mi) &#8211; 148 km (92 mi)
Flight ceiling	50 km (31 mi) &#8211; 60 km (37 mi)

Speed	Mach 9, means 2.5 km/s (1.6 mi/s)


Guidance
system	Dual mode: passive infrared seeker and active radar seeker

Steering
system	Thrust vectoring and four aerodynamic control moving fins

Accuracy	Within 4 m (13 ft) of the target

Launch
platform	Six canisters per trailer-mounted erector&#8211;launcher






.




*2.FUTURE FIGHTER AIRCRAFTS*

*(i)Lockheed Martin F-35I*





F-35A with Israeli modifications. A senior Israel air force official stated "the aircraft will be designated F-35I, as there will be unique Israeli features installed in them". The United States will not allow for the integration of Israel's own electronic warfare systems into the aircraft&#8217;s built-in electronic suite. However, a plug-and-play feature added to the main computer will allow for use of Israeli electronics in an add-on fashion. Israel will be able to fit its own external jamming pod and plans to install its own air-to-air missiles and guided bombs in the F-35&#8217;s internal weapon bays
Specifications 











General characteristics
Crew: 1


Armament
Guns: 1 × General Dynamics GAU-22/A Equalizer 25 mm (0.984 in) 4-barreled gatling cannon, internally mounted with 180 rounds
Hardpoints: 6 × external pylons on wings with a capacity of 15,000 lb (6,800 kg) and 2 internal bays with 2 pylons each for a total weapons payload of 18,000 lb (8,100 kg)[ and provisions to carry combinations of:

Missiles:
Air-to-air missiles:
AIM-120 AMRAAM
AIM-132 ASRAAM
AIM-9X Sidewinder
IRIS-T
MBDA Meteor (Pending further funding)
JDRADM (after 2020)

Air-to-surface missiles:
AGM-154 JSOW
AGM-158 JASSM
Brimstone missile
Joint Air-to-Ground Missile
Anti-ship missiles:
JSM

Bombs:
Mark 84, Mark 83 and Mark 82 GP bombs
Mk.20 Rockeye II cluster bomb
Wind Corrected Munitions Dispenser capable
Paveway-series laser-guided bombs
Small Diameter Bomb (SDB)
JDAM-series

Avionics
Northrop Grumman Electronic Systems AN/APG-81 AESA radar
Northrop Grumman Electronic Systems AN/AAQ-37 Distributed Aperture System (DAS) missile warning system

ISRAEL'S own avionics & electronic warfare suite


*(II) F16I SUFA*






The F-16I nicknamed "Sufa" (Storm) is manufactured by "Lockheed Martin" and equipped with a "Pratt & Whitney" engine as well as advanced systems developed in Israel according to the IAF's specifications by the country's defense industries.
Conformal Fuel Tanks (CFT) - These tanks are manufactured by the "Israel Aircraft Industries" and increase the aircraft's amount of internal fuel by 50%. Their purpose is to significantly prolong the aircraft's flight range and ability to remain in the air. The tanks are installed the plane's back and conform to it's figure.

AGP-68(V)X Radar - Synthetic aperture radar (SAR) enabling the tracking of ground targets day or night, at any type of weather. The radar improves target-tracking performance and allows for automatic targeting instead of manual, thus saving valuable time. The radar also features improvements in the field of aerial targets including aquistion range and tracking quality.

Helmet Mounted Cueing System - An Israeli development. On top of the goggles which F-16I pilots and navigators wear is displayed various aircraft information such as height, speed and weapon systems data. This data be linked to the system, enabling the weapons to be launched on an enemy target using sight only. In addition, a camera mounted in the helmet records that which the pilot views allowing examining what the pilot saw in flight during debriefing.

Dorsal spine Avionics Compartment - An integral part of the advanced systems installed in the plane was developed precisely to the IAF's specifications by the country's defense industries. According to the IAF's traditions, The F-16I is equipped with advanced electronic warfare systems developed in Israel. These systems are improved models based on those installed in the F-15I. The aircraft features advanced Israeli communication systems as well.

600-gallon wing tanks - Improving the aircraft's range and persistence. The tanks are mounted on unejectable supports.

Satellite communication - The F-16I features two new communication devices manufactured by Elta and Rafael, including a UHF radio with new encoding methods and long distance relay capabilities

Primary Role:

Multi-role fighter

Dimensions:

Wingspan - 9.45 meters, With missiles - 10 meters. Length - 14.93 meters. Height - 5.10 meters

Capabilities:

High altitude speed - Over Mach 2, Low altitude speed - 1,440 KPH

Weight:

Empty - 10,000 Kg. Typical combat take-off (Fully fueled, with missiles and cannon ammunition ) - 12.8 tons. Maximum takeoff\touchdown weight: 23.5 tons.

Power Plant:

One Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-229 with a maximum trust of 29,1000 Lbs, Engine weight - 1,680 Kg, Thrust/Weight ratio - 8:1

Producer:

Lockheed Martin

Service_year:

2004

Weapon:

Python 5 heat seeking air-to-air missiles by Rafael. AMRAM (AIM-120) Radar guided missiles, Lightning targeting and naviagation pod, LANTIRN navigation pod, JDAMs bomb.Delilah Stand-Off Precision Strike Missile,Popeye Lite (Have Lite)
Air-to-Surface Stand-Off Missile,Spice Stand-Off Precision Guidance Munition (PGM) Kit











*1.Dolphin class AIP-capable OR "Dolphin II" class submarines*






In 2005 Israel ordered two submarines, which are to be delivered in 2011 and 2012. These two new boats are similar to the highly advanced German U212 submarine and feature an air-independent propulsion (AIP) system. Israel is currently discussing a possible third submarine with Germany.
The submarines are believed to be capable of launching cruise missiles carrying nuclear warheads, despite statements by the German government in 2006, in confirming the sale of the two vessels, that they were not equipped to carry nuclear weapons. The two new boats are an upgraded version of the old Dolphins, and equipped with an Air-independent propulsion system, that allow them to remain submerged for longer periods of time than the three nuclear arms-capable submarines that have been in Israel's fleet since 1999. In October 2009 it was reported that the Israeli navy sought to buy a sixth Dolphin class submarine.
Various reports indicate that these submarines are equipped with Popeye Turbo cruise missiles that can deliver nuclear warheads with extremely high accuracy. The proven effectiveness of cruise missiles of its own production may have been behind Israel&#8217;s recent acquisition of these submarines which are equipped with torpedo tubes suitable for launching long-range (1500&#8211;2400 km) nuclear-capable cruise missiles that would offer Israel a second strike capability. Israel is reported to possess a 200 kg nuclear warhead, containing 6 kg of plutonium, that could be mounted on cruise missiles. The missiles were reportedly test launched in the Indian Ocean near Sri Lanka in June 2000, and are reported to have hit their target at a range of 1500 km.In June 2002, former State Department and Pentagon officials confirmed that the U.S. Navy observed Israeli missile tests in the Indian Ocean in 2000, and that the Dolphin-class vessels have been fitted with nuclear-capable cruise missiles of a new design.It is believed by some to be a version of Rafael Armament Development Authority&#8217;s Popeye turbo cruise missile while some believe that the missile may be a version of the Gabriel 4LR that is produced by Israel Aircraft Industries. However, others claim that such a range implies an entirely new type of missile.

This submarine performs the role of sea based nuclear deterreance for israel against IRAN & rightfully deserves NO-1 position

*PLEASE NOTE*
This is my personal assumption of top 10 future weapons,i have tried my 
level best to give as much accurate list i could.If i by chance had missed out any weapon or u want to change the list then plz comment
I hope u would appreciate my hard work.THANK YOU



*FROM THE AUTHOR*
This article is dedicated to all the great peoples of ISRAEL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Active protection systems*

*(i)Trophy (countermeasure)*





Trophy (also known as ASPRO-A. is an active protection system (APS), designed to supplement the armor of both light and heavy armored fighting vehicles. It intercepts and destroys incoming missiles and rockets with a shotgun-like blast. Trophy is the product of a ten-year collaborative development project between the Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and Israel Aircraft Industries' Elta Group.

The system is currently being integrated onto Israeli Merkava main battle tanks in the Israeli Army. The design includes the Elta EL/M-2133[1] F/G band fire-control radar with four flat-panel antennas mounted on the vehicle, with a 360-degree field of view. When a weapon is fired at the vehicle, the internal computer uses the signal from the incoming weapon and calculates an approach vector. Once the incoming weapon is fully classified, the computers calculate the optimal time and angle to fire the neutralizers. The response comes from two rotating launchers installed on the sides of the vehicle. The launchers fire the neutralizing agents, which are usually small metal pellets like buckshot. The system is designed to have a very small kill zone, so as not to endanger troops adjacent to the protected vehicle.
The system is designed to work against all types of anti-tank missiles and rockets, including handheld weapons such as rocket propelled grenades. The system can simultaneously engage several threats arriving from different directions, is effective on stationary or moving platforms, and is effective against both short and long-range threats. Newer versions of the system include a reload feature for multiple firings. The Trophy development roadmap includes an enhanced countermeasure unit to be available in the future for protection against kinetic energy penetrators.
Advantages
The primary role of Trophy is defense against missile strikes, particularly for lighter armored personnel carriers, which are very vulnerable to rocket attacks. Use of Trophy on the Stryker vehicle will remove the need for the heavy slat armor to defend against high explosive antitank (HEAT) warheads, and allow a battle-ready vehicle to fit into a C-130 Hercules cargo aircraft; Slat armor must be removed before the vehicle is loaded into the plane and reattached at the destination. This process in turn takes over 100 hours of cutting and welding, making it impractical under combat conditions. In addition, the newer, smaller size will improve the vehicle's ability to negotiate urban areas

*(ii)Iron Fist (countermeasure)*







Iron Fist is a hard-kill active protection system (APS) designed by Israel Military Industries (IMI), with a modular design allowing adaptation to a range of platforms ranging from light utility vehicles to heavy armoured fighting vehicles. The concept was revealed by IMI in 2006 and was expected to enter Israel Defense Forces tests by mid 2007. The system has already been successfully tested against a wide variety of threats including rocket-propelled grenades, anti-tank guided missiles and tank-fired HEAT ammunition and kinetic energy penetrators.
It senses incoming threats via a fixed radar sensor developed by RADA Electronic Industries and an optional passive infrared detector developed by Elbit's Elisra. When a threat is imminent, an explosive projectile interceptor is launched towards it. The interceptor explodes very near the threat, destroying or deflecting and destabilizing it without detonating its warhead. For this, only the blast effect of the explosive is used. The interceptor casing is made of combustible materials so no fragmentation is formed in the explosion, helping minimize collateral damage.
Iron Fist is a hard-kill active protection system (APS) designed by Israel Military Industries (IMI), with a modular design allowing adaptation to a range of platforms ranging from light utility vehicles to heavy armoured fighting vehicles. The concept was revealed by IMI in 2006 and was expected to enter Israel Defense Forces tests by mid 2007. The system has already been successfully tested against a wide variety of threats including rocket-propelled grenades, anti-tank guided missiles and tank-fired HEAT ammunition and kinetic energy penetrators.
It senses incoming threats via a fixed radar sensor developed by RADA Electronic Industries and an optional passive infrared detector developed by Elbit's Elisra. When a threat is imminent, an explosive projectile interceptor is launched towards it. The interceptor explodes very near the threat, destroying or deflecting and destabilizing it without detonating its warhead. For this, only the blast effect of the explosive is used. The interceptor casing is made of combustible materials so no fragmentation is formed in the explosion, helping minimize collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Anti-tank rockets and missiles*

*(i)Spike (missile)*





Spike is a fourth generation[2] man-portable fire-and-forget anti-tank guided missile with tandem-charged HEAT warhead, developed and designed by the Israeli company Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and in service with a number of nations.

*(ii)MATADOR (weapon)*




MATADOR (Man-portable Anti-Tank, Anti-DOoR) is a 90 mm (3.5 in) man-portable, disposable anti-armor weapon system developed in a collaboration between Singapore and Israel. It is an updated version of the German Armbrust design, and operates on the same principles.

*(iii)LAHAT*




The LAHAT (Laser Homing Attack or Laser Homing Anti-Tank, also a Hebrew word for incandescence) is a third generation semi-active laser homing low-weight anti-tank guided missile developed since 1992 and manufactured by Israel Aerospace Industries. It was designed primarily to be fired by Merkava tanks' 105 mm and 120 mm tank guns, though it matches all types of 105 mm and 120 mm guns, including low recoil guns, low-weight guns of military armoured cars.[1] Also suitable for patrol ships, possibly modified for 105-106 mm recoilless rifles, UAVs, HMMWVs, SPAAGs.[1] Unlike other tank rounds, LAHAT does not need a tank gun for operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*NUCLEAR CAPABILTY OF ISRAEL*

Suitcase bomb: Seymour Hersh reports that Israel developed the ability to miniaturize warheads small enough to fit in a suitcase by the year 1973.
Tactical nuclear weapon: Israel may also have 175 mm and 203 mm self-propelled artillery pieces, capable of firing nuclear shells. There are three battalions of the 175mm artillery (36 tubes), reportedly with 108 nuclear shells and more for the 203mm tubes. If true, these low yield, tactical nuclear artillery rounds could reach at least 25 miles (40 km), while by some sources it is possible that the range was extended to 45 miles (72 km) during the 1990s.
EMP strike capabilities: Israel allegedly possesses several 1 megaton bombs, which give it a very large EMP attack abilities. For example, if a megaton class weapon were to be detonated 400 kilometers above Omaha, Nebraska, USA, nearly the entire continental United States would be affected with potentially damaging EMP experience from Boston to Los Angeles and from Chicago to New Orleans. Similarly, a high altitude airburst could cause serious damage to electrical systems in most of Iran.
Enhanced Radiation Weapon (ERW): Israel also is reported to have an unknown number of neutron bombs.


---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

*ISRAEL PLANS TO DEVELOP NUKE ARMED UAVS IN FUTURE*

IAI Eitan (&#1488;&#1497;&#1514;&#1503(Heron TP)- the world&#8217;s largest unmanned aircraft (UCAV), has a wing span of 35 metres (110 feet) &#8212; similar to that of a Boeing 737 passenger plane, was developed by the IAI for a very long-range high-altitude operations and destroying ballistic missiles as they are being launched, in response to the Iranian nuclear program. According to Janes Defence Weekly the weapons payload is 1800 kg, more than enough to carry nuclear weapons, and can fly for 50 hours at 50,000 feet, above anti-aircraft defences, and may well have a range of about 7400 km (4,000 nautical miles) or more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*air to ground missile*

*(i) PILUM*




Israel and Germany are jointly developing a smart missile that could be sold together with the Eurofighter currently in service worldwide, including in Saudi Arabia.

The air-to-ground missile, called PILUM, is under development by Israel&#8217;s Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and Germany&#8217;s Diehl, and is based on Rafael&#8217;s Spice missile which has the reported ability to hit targets while aircraft are positioned at a standoff range of 100 kilometers away.


The twin-engine Eurofighter is currently in use in the UK, Germany, Italy, Spain, Austria and Saudi Arabia. It was unclear if the new missile would be offered to all Eurofighter operators &#8211; including Saudi Arabia &#8211; or if Israel would condition its participation in the development on banning the missile from being sold to Arab countries.

The new missile is unique in its ability to hit targets by using a GPS satellite guidance system, or alternatively with electro-optical guidance &#8211; meaning that the pilot or navigator can direct the missile towards its target by watching live video footage as the missile speeds towards it.

Diehl said that the dual-targeting systems make the PILUM an ideal weapon for use in operations when targets are on the move. The Spice is operational in the Israeli Air Force and is configured to be launched from F- 16 and F-15 fighter jets.

The PILUM, Diehl said, could be used against ships, enemy radar positions as well as air defense systems.

&#8220;It opens new possibilities of flexible mission planning and execution in view of rapidly changing air-to-ground scenarios,&#8221; the German company said.

A decision to develop the new missile was concluded a few months ago and a sketch of it was unveiled in late June at the Paris Air Show.

The primary advantage of the missile is the ability to use two different systems to bomb targets. For example, in the event that satellite systems are not working during a future conflict, an operator will be able to upload a picture of a target into the missile, which, using unique scene-matching algorithms, adjusts the missile&#8217;s flight path to find the target.

*(II) SPICE*






The "SPICE" (Smart, Precise Impact, Cost-Effective) is an Israeli-developed, EO\GPS-guided guidance kit for converting air-droppable unguided bombs into precision guided bombs.

he "Spice" munition is more advanced than most EO-guided bombs (GBU-15, for example), since it combines the advantages of satellite guidance (such as the ability to engage camouflaged and hidden targets; to provide a "drop-and-forget" option for several such targets simultaneously; and to operate in all weather and lighting conditions) and those of electro-optical guidance (such as the ability to provide "man-in-the-loop" guidance for extremely high precision; the ability to engage relocatable targets; lower CEP than that of satellite-guided munitions; and independence from external information sources like satellites) into one bomb &#8211; reducing the amount of munitions (and hence, payload) that an aircraft has to carry for a given strike mission, increasing its combat radius and maneuverability. This multiple guidance methods selectability is especially important in an "information warfare" battlefield, where an aircraft might approach a surface target while it is, for example, masked with smoke (in which case satellite guidance would be required) or moving around (in which case electro-optical guidance would be required).
Another advantage of the "Spice" is its ability to be fed, preflight, with up to 100 different targets it may have to engage. The one target it will actually engage may then be selected, inflight, by an aircrewman.
Since it has a total of 12 control surfaces in 3 groups (fore, mid-body and tail), the "Spice" has a relatively very long glide range, of about 60 kilometers. This allows a striking aircraft to release a bomb at a target without entering the threat envelope of most short- and medium-range air defense systems which might protect it. This is achieved while saving the higher costs associated with propelled munitions

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

*V-22 Osprey*




The Israeli air force is again evaluating the possible purchase of the Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey tiltrotor.
In 2009 the force stopped the evaluation after two years of work.
But in a rare statement to the air force magazine, Maj Gen David Barki, head of the helicopter air division, said that the air force is considering future procurement of the V-22. "It is not included in the multi-year plan that will terminate next year. But one option that we consider for the future, is the V-22. This aircraft can give us operational capabilities that we don't have today."
Israeli experts say that the new interest in the V-22 is for fast deployment of Special Forces troops and medical evacuation.
Meanwhile, the V-22 fleet has surpassed 100,000 flight hours. The milestone arrived on 10 February during a US Marine Corps MV-22 combat mission in Afghanistan.
"The V-22 is proven and forward-deployed, supporting combat operations and responding to contingency operations around the world," says US Marine Corps Col Greg Masiello, head of the V-22 Joint Program Office at Naval Air Systems Command.
"The Osprey brings unprecedented range, speed and survivability to the warfighter and will continue to excel in combat and remain ready, effective and survivable," he says.

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

*Tammuz*




The advanced weapon was developed and designed by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd., and is currently being used by the Artillery Corps in the Gaza Strip.

The Tammuz is an electro-optical rocket capable of transmitting photos mid-flight, tracking the target and changing the flight accordingly, all with the help of wireless communication.
&#8220;The missile had been fired in the past at dozens of targets and found to be very useful against terror units and armored facilities both during day and night,&#8221; a senior Artillery Corps officer said.
Aside from the Tammuz missile, the Artillery Corps introduced other weapons during an exhibition Monday including the Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Skylark.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Damn, that's a lot of toys 

The Merkava's turret is an impressive and an innovative design.


----------



## DrSomnath999

Zabanya said:


> Damn, that's a lot of toys
> 
> .


well these are all deadly toys


----------



## PteX

I`m looking forward the most to the F35I jets, Dolphin subs, Jericho and ARROW 3 missiles. 
A perfect combination of deterrents. That being said this is all for wars to come but home defense is equally as important when dealing with the likes of Hamas and Hezbollah.
SPYDER, Davids sling, Iron Dome which has already proven itself, Trophy system which also proved its worth. 
I pity the fools who try to engage us in warfare. Though, they don`t seem to mind loss of life on their side as long as there is some on ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Daaktar sahab ..You have left some pretty deadly weapons...

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




PteX said:


> I`m looking forward the most to the F35I jets, Dolphin subs, Jericho and ARROW 3 missiles.
> A perfect combination of deterrents. That being said this is all for wars to come but home defense is equally as important when dealing with the likes of Hamas and Hezbollah.
> SPYDER, Davids sling, Iron Dome which has already proven itself, Trophy system which also proved its worth.
> I pity the fools who try to engage us in warfare. Though, they don`t seem to mind loss of life on their side as long as there is some on ours.



What is the total no. of Dolphins Israel is going to purchase ..? 6 or, more ..?


----------



## Firemaster

Nice Thread Somnath 32 danton wale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

muse said:


> Just when people were beginning to think human capital may be one of Israel's top 10 weapons...



Well, in a way, if you consider that all these weapons are but one of the manifestations of the human capital, this still holds true.


----------



## PteX

jha said:


> Daaktar sahab ..You have left some pretty deadly weapons...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What is the total no. of Dolphins Israel is going to purchase ..? 6 or, more ..?


3 currently in service and 3 more arriving in the next few years.
At least one of the subs is quipped with nuclear missiles on a permanent basis, if Iran decides it wants to tussle.


----------



## Whazzup

Ones again our Doc shows his obsession for future weapons  LOL i really liked the poll .
All these years Israel has used the western tech very cleverly and now they are on the verge of defeating them when it comes to quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

jha said:


> Daaktar sahab ..You have left some pretty deadly weapons...



like what MAMMU ,plz specify?


----------



## PteX

jackhammer2 said:


> Ones again our Doc shows his obsession for future weapons  LOL i really liked the poll .
> All these years Israel has used the western tech very cleverly and now they are on the verge of defeating them when it comes to quality.


I`d imagine in the near future Israel and India will co-develop many new projects to rival even the best of them.
Perhaps even a 6th generation stealth jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

PteX said:


> Perhaps even a 6th generation stealth jet.



I doubt if the Americans would allow that. Remember Lavi?


----------



## silko

just out of curiosity, if a country (in this case israel) are going to buy the f-35. what will happen to the money, who will get it? USA or the countries that also was a part of the f-35 program?


----------



## jha

silko said:


> just out of curiosity, if a country (in this case israel) are going to buy the f-35. what will happen to the money, who will get it? USA or the countries that also was a part of the f-35 program?



No one..These will most probably come under military assistance..


----------



## silko

jha said:


> No one..These will most probably come under military assistance..



 huh?


----------



## Whazzup

PteX said:


> I`d imagine in the near future Israel and India will co-develop many new projects to rival even the best of them.
> Perhaps even a 6th generation stealth jet.



I really hope that I really that I live long enough to wittness such events 
Anyways I really think that the Israeli weapons have really helped our Armed forcesalot but the thiong which will really make a differance in a real battle is the joint training both forces takes with each other bcoz of the vast experence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

silko said:


> just out of curiosity, if a country (in this case israel) are going to buy the f-35. what will happen to the money, who will get it? USA or the countries that also was a part of the f-35 program?



Actually if those planes are bought by Israel then the money coming out of deal will be shared by all the partner countries as per their share.
Anyways I know the reason why you asked this question.


----------



## PteX

Zabanya said:


> I doubt if the Americans would allow that. Remember Lavi?


F-35 will serve for at least a decade or two, who knows what will the world look like in 10-20 years, might be even a US-Israeli-Indo project.
Besides, India will be a huge economy by then and we`ll have more than enough to co-develop quite a few projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silko

jackhammer2 said:


> Actually if those planes are bought by Israel then the money coming out of deal will be shared by all the partner countries as per their share.
> 
> *Anyways I know the reason why you asked this question.*



LoL yeah... but i want to know. why did i ask this question?


----------



## Whazzup

silko said:


> LoL yeah... but i want to know. why did i ask this question?



I think the reason why you asked that is bcoz Turkey is a partner of this whole F35 drama.


----------



## 500

Here my list.

*Personal Weapons:*

Micro Tavor aka X-95 assault rifle:






Negev 2000 machine gun:





HTR 2000 sniper rifle (.338 Lapua):





Matador anti structural grenade launcher:





The Matador - Wall-Breaching System - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*Artillery:*

Cardom 120-mm mortar system






Max rate of fire: 16 RPM, sustained - 4 RPM
Accuracy: 30 m CEP at 7 km
Range: 7.2 km with regular and 9.5 km with assisted rounds 
Capacity: 70 rounds in M113 APC

ATMOS 2000:





52 cal 155 mm gun (up to 40 km range)
rate of fire: 3 rounds in 15 seconds burst, 5 RPM (manual loading with assister)
capacity: 27 rounds
system weight - 22 t
crew - 6 men

KMW Donar:





52 cal 155 mm gun (up to 40 km range)
rate of fire: 6 RPM (autoloader)
capacity: 30 rounds
system weight - 35 t
crew - 2 men

Tamuz ATGM:





range - 25 km
crew 4 men: commander, driver, 2 operators
6 ready to launch missiles
4 additional missiles in APC 

Lynx MLRS:




Can be loaded:

26 LAR rockets (range 45 km, 45 kg warhead)
26 AccuLAR rockets (range 40 km, 35 kg warrhead, 10 m CEP)
8 Extra rockets (range 150 km, 120 kg warhead, 10 m CEP)


----------



## 500

*Air force:*

Hermes 900 UAV:





M346 Aeranacci:





T-50 Golden Eagle:





C-130J:





F-35A:





G550 AEW&C:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Sch weapons yet the FREEDOM FIGHTERS are giving u a tough time..........Shove em up ur ___ cuz they cant break the bare handed "terrorist"........


----------



## 500

*Navy:*

Saar 5B





MF-STAR radar
Barak-8 missiles

Dolphin AIP Submarine:





*Ground Forces*

Merkava Mk4M with Trophy APS:





Namer heavy APC:





*Air Defence*

Iron Dome:





intercepts rockets with range of up to 70 km.

Stunner:





against rockets and missiles with range of 40-250 km and cruise missiles

Arrow-3





against ballistic missiles in near space (over 100 km altitude)


----------



## 500

Khan_patriot said:


> Sch weapons yet the FREEDOM FIGHTERS are giving u a tough time..........Shove em up ur ___ cuz they cant break the bare handed "terrorist"........


Thanks to these weapons Arab countries and iran afraid to attack us and instead are sending FREEDOM FIGHTERS to blow up markets and buses. But FREEDOM FIGHTERS were also defeated, so nowdays they are killin mainly Muslims themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Khan_patriot said:


> Sch weapons yet the FREEDOM FIGHTERS are giving u a tough time..........Shove em up ur ___ cuz they cant break the bare handed "terrorist"........


Brother, Isreal has a decent record of defending itself and fighting with several nations simultaneously. The palestine is situated within Isreal (or the reverse), hence the complications.

However, Isreal also faces another complicated threat; the threat of missiles and rockets. Therefore, Isreali are investing in counter-measures against these weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quasar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Perceptron

500 said:


> *Artillery:*
> 
> ATMOS 2000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 cal 155 mm gun (up to 40 km range)
> rate of fire: 3 rounds in 15 seconds burst, 5 RPM (manual loading with assister)
> capacity: 27 rounds
> system weight - 22 t
> crew - 6 men


I guess India operates ATMOS right ; a Q to you 500. How effective is the M-71 compared to ATMOS ?


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> I guess India operates ATMOS right ; a Q to you 500. How effective is the M-71 compared to ATMOS ?


Really? I never heared of that?


----------



## Perceptron

illuminatidinesh said:


> Really? I never heared of that?


Sure, way back since 2006. Have a look *here* page 6.


----------



## 500

Perceptron said:


> I guess India operates ATMOS right ; a Q to you 500. How effective is the M-71 compared to ATMOS ?


M-71 is simple towed gun. ATMOS is self propeled, it has modern FCS, longer barrel, loader assistant.


----------



## DrSomnath999

PteX said:


> I`d imagine in the near future Israel and India will co-develop many new projects to rival even the best of them.
> Perhaps even a 6th generation stealth jet.


well it may be possible but UCAVS is more realistic answer rather than a jet


----------



## DrSomnath999

Quasar said:


>


is it a future weapon


----------



## DrSomnath999

well india & israel should coperate in devloping UAV based BMD systems & laser based ABM sysytems like THEL


----------



## Firemaster

DrSomnath999 said:


> is it a future weapon


It is an all weather weapon from long past


----------



## westtowel

*Hermes **1500*

















USV

*SilverMarlin*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harry_Thomason

Quasar said:


>


Where do I sign for _this _weapon?


----------



## DrSomnath999

westtowel said:


> USV
> 
> *SilverMarlin*



incredible pics ,i know they were developing protector USV but this one looks awesome

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




Firemaster said:


> It is an all weather weapon from long past


it is an evergreen weapon it never gets obsolete


----------

